# Best libraries with traditional japanese instruments



## tiago (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi guys! I'm very fond of japanese music and it has influenced me a lot since I was quite young. I've been recently trying to give some of my music a much stronger japanese / east asian influenced sound, but, unfortunately, I currently have nothing on my sample arsenal that will allow me to do that. Do you guys know of some interesting sample libraries with traditional japanese instruments? If you have used any sampled instrument of that kind, could you please share some opinions on it? Much appreciated!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Mar 4, 2016)

I still go back to Spectrasonic's "Heart of Asia" sample library for things like that:

https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/legacy/heartofasia.php


----------



## emid (Mar 4, 2016)

You might want to look at Best Service Ethno world http://www.bestservice.de/en/ethno_world_5_professional__voices.html
Scroll down and read the list of instruments.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 4, 2016)

If you can settle for Chinese instruments you have a few options here http://www.chineekong.com/main.html

A couple of Japanese instruments here 
http://impactsoundworks.com/products/world/koto-nation-classical-instruments-of-japan/


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 4, 2016)

First off click here: http://bfy.tw/4apV

Ah, but you also wanted opinions. I have Evolution Series Guzheng and it is fantastic. Guzheng is the Chinese version of the Japanese koto. The Evolution Series Guzheng is easy and fun to play.

http://evolutionseries.com/?page_id=1717

Impact Soundworks has Koto Nation. I don't have it but I have many of their libraries and they are all great! I now see someone else posted the same link so let's call this plus one. ☺

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/world/koto-nation-classical-instruments-of-japan/


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Impact soundworks' koto nation


----------



## Vovique (Mar 4, 2016)

The best shakuhachi imo - included in Spitfire's Andy Findon kit
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/andy-findon-kit-bag/ (www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/andy-findon-kit-bag/)


----------



## rnappi (Mar 4, 2016)

BFD Kabuki & Noh Percussion:https://fxpansion.com/products/bfdx/bfdexpansions/kabuki/


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 4, 2016)

Impact Soundworks has an excellent Koto.
Its recorded really well with a big full sound.
Like the wooden body was a giant microphone.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 5, 2016)

Vovique said:


> The best shakuhachi imo - included in Spitfire's Andy Findon kit
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/andy-findon-kit-bag/ (www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/andy-findon-kit-bag/)



But I'm wondering how good is the sounds in the higher register ? Demi mostly showing the lower register sound.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 5, 2016)

Sampled Landscape has a wonderful Hochiku: http://www.bigfishaudio.com/Sampled-Landscape-Ambient-World


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 5, 2016)

http://www.sonica.jp/instruments/index.php/en/products/koto13


----------



## fitzo (Mar 5, 2016)

constaneum said:


> But I'm wondering how good is the sounds in the higher register ? Demi mostly showing the lower register sound.



Range of the Spitfire instrument is only C4-Eb5.

Premier Soundworks sells a shakuhachi, also. Here is a thread about it.


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 5, 2016)

EastWest has Silk and Ra libraries. Silk includes instruments from China and Ra includes instruments from the Far East. Can't say how it compares to the others mentioned here. Neither qualifies as a complete library as they are intended to cover other ethnic regions as well. They show the included instruments for each library at www.soundsonline.com under the world/ethnic section.


----------



## tiago (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the great feedback, guys! There are lots of wonderful suggestions in these posts. I didn't know there were so many cool options for this particular kind of instruments, I'll make sure to take them all into consideration for my sample collection.


----------

